# Fishing Spots



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2018)

I live in Pensacola and do quite a bit of fishing on my paddle board. I have fished quite a bit around Johnsons Beach as well as Big Lagoon and haven't caught anything. I use a mixture of surf fishing as well as just artificial bait. I am just wondering if there are any other spots I should look into trying, feeling kind of desperate considering the number of rod hours that I am putting in.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're standing on a Paddle Board you are likely very visible.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You need to keep moving until you locate spots that are holding fish. Just because a spot looks fishy, and just like those that actually hold fish. Doesn't mean that there are fish there. So keep moving until you find fish, and then stick around and work the area. The fact that you are on a paddle board has zero to do with not finding fish. I stand in my kayak and catch plenty.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I was told a while back to look for areas where there are lots of mullet jumping. For whatever reason, that piece of advice has seemed to help me when I'm fishing flats. This time of year, up on the shallower parts of the flats is better for me really early morning and later in the day toward evening, especially if you can find an area that's not too chopped up from boat traffic or wind. Also don't forget the boat docks in Big Lagoon, especially ones with a little deeper water under them.

Keep at it, and good luck!


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I live in Pensacola and do quite a bit of fishing on my paddle board. I have fished quite a bit around Johnsons Beach as well as Big Lagoon and haven't caught anything. I use a mixture of surf fishing as well as just artificial bait. I am just wondering if there are any other spots I should look into trying, feeling kind of desperate considering the number of rod hours that I am putting in.


I just bought my gf and I paddle boards. We live in Milton, so I've been looking for places to fish as well. I hear Naval Live Oaks area is good, and even parts of Navarre. I may fish locally a few times before the little trip to Gulf Breeze or Navarre.
Good luck to ya!


----------

